# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  برنامه نویس وب PHP,MySQL

## kiakiakia2009

استخدام فردی برای :


برنامه نویسی و توسعه ی Backend
داشتن خلاقیت و استعداد در یادگیری تکنولوژی های نوین

زبان برنامه نویسی PHP
بانک اطلاعاتی MySQL

----------

